# pirana attack pic warning graphic pic!!!



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

View attachment 62107
suppose this is real????


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

old pic seen it before looks fakebut thanks for sharing


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no its fake, been posted before.
wes


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

That was from the movie, not real life.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Here is the past thread that this was mentioned. Click This


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

definately old


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

pretty sick though


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

yup, what every one else has said..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

In the last thread everyone stated that the piranha in the bucket were real, but the guy is fake. Too bad those nice super reds are dead in a bucket when they could be swimming in my aquarium.








~Taylor~


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

those ps look in pretty good shape, nice colours! but yeah, its been posted b4 and they are fake


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, fake as hell.

Looks like reds and a couple compressus, whadaya think?


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

asre the compressus the ones without the red belly?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's what I'm thinking...
I was hoping for somebody else's opinion too though...
The one on the far left for example...
They're definitely some kind of Serra...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Fraggy said:


> those ps look in pretty good shape, nice colours! but yeah, its been posted b4 and they are fake
> [snapback]1033655[/snapback]​


Are you talking about the fish being fake? I don't think that they are.....they look pretty real to me, but the guy is fake for sure. What makes you think that the fish are fake?
~Taylor~


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

The body looks like a bad burn victim


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i would say they are s. altipinis (aka spilopleura cf) or rhoms of some variation. yes the man in the picture is from the movie "PIRANHA"!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wen i saw the first thread that was on i trhought it was real....FREAKED ME OUT!!!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it is easy to tell that the marks on the side of the body are not bites, rather like scrapes almost. not to mention piranhas woud go for things easier to bite off like ears and nose that are still there. i think they would have a tough time getting there jaws wide enough to get a grip on a torso.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

OLD AND NOT REAL


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

omg i feel sooo bad.....for the piranha :laugh:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

to bad the reds had to die


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Genin said:


> i would say they are s. altipinis (aka spilopleura cf) or rhoms of some variation. yes the man in the picture is from the movie "PIRANHA"!
> [snapback]1034604[/snapback]​


Ah, is that what they are?


----------

